

Should You Make Consumers Register to Buy Online? - EvilTrout
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/2011/02/customers-dont-want-to-register-to-buy-online.html

======
Skillset
According to the study cited in this article, the answer seems the be a fairly
firm "probably not."

"The findings of the survey clearly show that consumers are frustrated with
the traditional online registration process and will favor brands that make it
easy for them to be recognized."

I personally find registration annoying and tend to avoid it, so it's nice to
see my bias somewhat validated.

